# HELP RALLY HAS VANISHED



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could somebody please tell me where my New Year Rally has vanished to, did somebody delete it along with the midland rally details?, Could I please have it back its hard enough trying to get rallies together without the details vanishing  

Please please please somebody find it and replace it


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

I can still see it? 

IS it OK your end now ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not sure what u mean LJ?

Its still there in the sticky bit...

http://motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=9611

pete.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes it on the sitcky bit ok but its not on the right hand side when you click on attend a rally nothing is there and its also vanished of the right hand side where the other rallies are see below example this is from right hand side front page.

.MHF Motorhome Rallys

Rally Venue	Attendees
Ferry Meadows - Peterborough	9
Trans Euro-Sahara Rally	15
Sign up for a rally with no obligation
Here

Be A MHF Subscriber
Subscribe Now




Morocco Tour Offer
Trans Morocco Motorhome Tour Special Offer
MHF Can proudly announce limited availability specially discounted Tour spaces on a once in a lifetime off the beaten track Tour of Morocco
Click HERE for details

Make Money on your site

It should be on here and it not


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

your right.. not on the attend a rally thing for me either?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

O good Wyle can see its missing thought I was going blind or summit


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

OK Jacquie, don't panic, deep breaths and stay cool :wink: 

Unfortunately I don't have any powers to look into that side of things but i'm sure theres a simple explanation. Would you like me to contact nuke or pehaps you could pm him yourself? He'll sort it.

pete.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete I have pm'd Nuke also sent a pm to BSB2000 Ian but nobody seems to be answering though.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've had a look on the link on the left hand side of the homepage and it appears to be there ok....

http://motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rally

probably just a minor glitch in a program somewhere.

I've emailed dave but I'm sure he will see your pm as soon as he next pops in.

pete.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

No Pete its not there when you click on attend the rally there is nothing there


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yep, I know, but it IS there in the link I gave you above, so it hasn't gone completely, I would think there is maybe a problem with a link somewhere so don't worry too much, just sorry theres nothing I can do.

Dave will sort it, its his job, its what he does!

pete.


----------

